# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the Month March 2012

## John Clare

Please vote for the enclosure of the month for March. 

Best of luck to everyone!

1: Zoo Med Terrarium, by Omar



2: 10 Gallon terrarium, by Pandora3d



3: Terrarium, by Savannah 



4: Terrarium, by Thad 



5: Oophaga pumilio terrarium, by Wesley



6: Lizard terrarium, by mh530 



7: Gray Tree Frog terrarium, by Gail



8: Terrarium, by Cam 



9: African Bullfrog terrarium, by fardilis



10: Fire-Bellied Toad terrarium, by s6t6nic6l 



11: Red-Eyed Leaf Frog terrarium, by Heather

----------


## John Clare

Please vote!

----------


## Autumn

I always like looking at the different enclosures.......

----------


## Kristen

> I always like looking at the different enclosures.......


Me too  :Smile:  Gives me ideas  :Wink: 

And what happens when it's a draw?

----------


## s6t6nic6l

the votes are appreciated, thanks. i'm sure the toads approve too.

SOME PICS FOR THE VOTERS: THE WOODLAND FLOOR

GETTING THE WEATHERED LOOK. THE ALGAE HERE AS NOW TURNED GREEN AT THE CASCADE AND ON THE POOL BANK

TOADS EYE VIEW OF WHAT THEY SEE AS A NATURAL ENVIROMENT, I HOPE




THANKS AGAIN
NIC

----------

